

Ask HN: what's the next booming industry or technology field? - roschdal

What will the next booming industry or technology field be? I'm looking for a new area where technology can solve real problems for people, and which will require problem-solving skills. Where do you think great innovation will happen in the next few years?
======
mattgratt
This sounds terrible, but when industries really boom (in the US at least),
it's largely because I-bankers have figured out how to chop up and sell
unprofitable businesses to people at home watching CNBC.

See, for instance, internet entrepreneurship, 1997-2001, construction,
2005-2008.

That being said, I say Green/Energy.

------
AmberShah
Energy

Green/Eco

Mobile/Location

Combine all three and you've probably got a hit on your hands...

~~~
Reedge
Mmm combining this. Something that generates green energy at home or any other
location.

~~~
drtse4
[http://www.greenpacks.org/2010/07/19/green-battery-shake-
it-...](http://www.greenpacks.org/2010/07/19/green-battery-shake-it-to-
generate-energy-with-vibration/)

------
jshotwell
Just two random thoughts.

* Data mining, data analysis, predictive analysis, etc. applied to absolutely everything.

* Health care management and all of the related sciences/technologies.

------
trev0r
Bioinformatics Synthetic Biology Genomics

If you're got a a good handle of biology, statistics, and computer science you
should be set.

